
Games Console - laurentdc
https://mitxela.com/projects/console
======
devereaux
Be sure to read the whole series, the interesting screenshots of the
oscilloscope and discussions on gameplay start on page 7 (
[https://mitxela.com/projects/console/retroracer](https://mitxela.com/projects/console/retroracer)
)

To the author: if you read this, it is was _not_ a waste of time. I would love
to read more about your short projects. Don't wait 4 years to document the
next one!

------
micheljansen
Very nice! I couldn't find any mention of videos of the games in the article,
but he did publish some later on:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTGOEe8f8ls](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTGOEe8f8ls)

------
pjc50
This is a great little read, full of the author discovering useful tips along
the way. The case is retro gorgeous on the outside, even if it's a kapton-
wrapped horror on the inside.

The fact that having built this thing one of the author's first projects is a
BF interpreter adds icing to the cake.

------
benj111
How have I not come across this website before?

Check out the projects page.

Props to the Author

------
dag11
I love absolutely everything about this.

